# new lady on the block



## margaretrrivers (Jun 25, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know I'm here for the 1st time! Any women out there who enjoy bow shoots, tournaments and bow hunting? Just curious!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* margaretrivers. Have fun here.  Check out the Ladies section here.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!
and yes there is a women's forum.


----------



## MathewsDXTG5 (May 11, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk !!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to AT. Quite a few lady's on here.


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

*Welcome to AT*

Welcome to AT...I've got lots of kinfolk in Union...Great place to live...small world, ain't it!


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## WGA (Aug 18, 2009)

:welcomesign:


----------



## 11nator (Aug 31, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcomesign: to AT
from Missouri.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

welcome! ditto on check out the ladies forum :welcomesign:


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

Of course! Kansas girl here who loves to hunt! Welcome to AT


----------



## flutterby.anna (Aug 21, 2009)

margaretrrivers said:


> Just wanted to let you know I'm here for the 1st time! Any women out there who enjoy bow shoots, tournaments and bow hunting? Just curious!


What an amazing summer I am having from shooting local 3Ds to an amazing adventure at the worlds in Ellicotville, NY. I am resetting my arrows for the last few 3Ds to get ready for hunting season here in upstate NY. Have been shooting speed pro max with 75 grain tip, switching to vapor 3000 with 100 grain tip and 100 muzzy broad heads. So far it has been an easy switch. Good luck this season!


----------



## redj (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to Archery Talk. There are several female shooters that frequent the range where I shoot. All of them participate in the league shoots. Two of them can compete will anyone. Enjoy the site and again, welcome aboard.


----------

